# I'm devastated after loss of my rat Lili after tumor removal operation.



## LiliLadyandGang (Dec 4, 2021)

My rat Lili died yesterday and I feel like sh**. I can't get the thought out of my head that if we wouldn't went to doctor, she would be alive and well. 

Few weeks ago we noticed a lump and it as growing fast. Went to doctor and she said it's probably lipoma, we scheduled to remove it. Lili woke up after procedure and ate, ran around. Then when we we're supposed to pick her up the vet told us she started breathing fast and they would like to look after her for few more hours before we can take her home. We sat in car and walked around for few hours and when it was almost closing time they called us and told us we can't take her home and vet will take her home with her. We were asked do we want to see her and of course we said yes, she was in coma and it was devastating and I was thinking that if we wouldn't have taken her there, she would be running around with sisters atm an hoarding food, it was her favorite activity. We rescued her when she was 9 months old, it was in March. She was so full of life and I'm sure she would've lived long life with us, probably even with that lipoma she would at least lived few more months. An hour later I got a text that her heart had stopped, they tried to bring her back but unsuccessfully 💔💔💔

I feel like **** and I can't get the thought out of my head that If I wouldn't had taken her to the operation she would be alive. I'm just bawling my eyes out and ugh. How I can go on from here?


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

I'm so sorry. But let me just say, its not your fault. She would have had no quality of life if you hadn't removed it. She would have been uncomfortable and unhappy.


----------



## Mkd (Mar 24, 2021)

Its not your fault all. A tumor should be removed because they keep growing in size and crowd out organs. I'd be more concerned about the competency of your vet. Although there is no 100% safe anesthesia and surgery. I'm very sorry for your loss and so sad for your rat.


----------



## Mkd (Mar 24, 2021)

I've had some real bad experiences with vets and human doctors and it wouldn't surprise me a bit if your rat died during surgery and the vet made up the entire recovery scenario to cover up a mistake she made. It probably didn't happen but with my experiences I would never rule it out. You'll never know but you did the right thing by arranging the surgery. Its on the vet, not you. But there's never any guarantee with surgery.


----------



## Fofo (Oct 21, 2021)

I'm so sorry your rat Lili died. 💜 From the picture it looks like a mammary tumor. The result of not surgically removing these is that they just keep getting bigger until they become so big that it's hard for the rat to move and also causes a lot of pain. It's possible that Lili might have had a couple more months before it got that bad but she would have become increasingly uncomfortable. I know this from experience as my rat Gnarly had a mammary tumour and I couldn't afford the surgery to have it removed. She did pretty good with it for a while and I gave her pain meds but eventually she stopped wanting to come out of her bed and I knew then that it was time to euthanize her.

I think you did a good thing by trying to have it removed, at least Lili didn't have to suffer with it. Try not to beat yourself up about it. 💜


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

I am sorry for your loss.I have lost a few rats after surgery and its devastating.Blaming yourself is a normal part of the grieving process.In hindsight though I would of still put them through it as I made that decision in the interest of giving them some a longer life.It might be worth checking with your vets how they aneathsetised her.
The safest way is an isoflourane gas box.If one wasnt used,try to find a vet that has one as they are also used to quickly and humanely euthanise rats too.


----------



## Kimchi60 (Jun 6, 2021)

LiliLadyandGang said:


> My rat Lili died yesterday and I feel like sh**. I can't get the thought out of my head that if we wouldn't went to doctor, she would be alive and well.
> 
> Few weeks ago we noticed a lump and it as growing fast. Went to doctor and she said it's probably lipoma, we scheduled to remove it. Lili woke up after procedure and ate, ran around. Then when we we're supposed to pick her up the vet told us she started breathing fast and they would like to look after her for few more hours before we can take her home. We sat in car and walked around for few hours and when it was almost closing time they called us and told us we can't take her home and vet will take her home with her. We were asked do we want to see her and of course we said yes, she was in coma and it was devastating and I was thinking that if we wouldn't have taken her there, she would be running around with sisters atm an hoarding food, it was her favorite activity. We rescued her when she was 9 months old, it was in March. She was so full of life and I'm sure she would've lived long life with us, probably even with that lipoma she would at least lived few more months. An hour later I got a text that her heart had stopped, they tried to bring her back but unsuccessfully 💔💔💔
> 
> ...


I’m so sorry for your loss my heart hurts for you ❣


----------



## lisabethgrove (Dec 9, 2021)

LiliLadyandGang said:


> My rat Lili died yesterday and I feel like sh**. I can't get the thought out of my head that if we wouldn't went to doctor, she would be alive and well.
> 
> Few weeks ago we noticed a lump and it as growing fast. Went to doctor and she said it's probably lipoma, we scheduled to remove it. Lili woke up after procedure and ate, ran around. Then when we we're supposed to pick her up the vet told us she started breathing fast and they would like to look after her for few more hours before we can take her home. We sat in car and walked around for few hours and when it was almost closing time they called us and told us we can't take her home and vet will take her home with her. We were asked do we want to see her and of course we said yes, she was in coma and it was devastating and I was thinking that if we wouldn't have taken her there, she would be running around with sisters atm an hoarding food, it was her favorite activity. We rescued her when she was 9 months old, it was in March. She was so full of life and I'm sure she would've lived long life with us, probably even with that lipoma she would at least lived few more months. An hour later I got a text that her heart had stopped, they tried to bring her back but unsuccessfully 💔💔💔
> 
> ...


Ohhhh she was so presh!! Im sorry for your loss. She will always be special to you. ⚘💐🌼🌺🦋🐀


----------



## Allison Pluto (8 mo ago)

I am so sorry even though this was months ago, I am going through the same thing with a neutering surgery. I have spent all day wondering what if I hadn't taken him but they believe there was an underlying cause for him to pass due to how he did. I like to think everything happens for a reason and I hope you have come out on a brighter side of this and that she is hoarding all the food beyond


----------

